# Agricultural exemption illinois



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

don't know much about it but check with your county extention office they will be able to answer any and all of your questions.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If asking here you don't qualify.

Check w/ your Tax Assessor.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to Beesource. 

Check online with your state's Taxation department if you are looking for exemptions from sales tax. Try your county for information re: property tax exemptions. 

Most states that I'm familiar with requires one to be actually farming, and not just be a hobbyist.

Wayne


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

In Illinois there are 2 issues to deal with. Frequently people confuse a zoning with a tax exemption. In essence there are no exemptions but there are specific local laws that govern zoning and agricultural uses of property in context go land valuation and tax rates.The first is zoning. If you have 5 acres or more you probably are permitted any agricultural use including apiaries. Such use may preempt the local zoning. The second issue pertains to an agricultural use of your property. This can vary in accordance with your local tax accessor. If your property is used for agriculture inclusive of apiaries,you may qualify for a reduced valuation of your property. I do not believe that a beekeeper with 2-3 hives would be considered in this context. Call your assessor for the best advice.


----------

